# Cockapoo Colors?



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

I did a search, but didn't see what I was looking for. What are the common cockapoo colors? Rosie isn't quite black. She has white hairs mixed in - not sure if it's her age or her color. Is there a salt - and - pepper color, or could she be just a dark silver? This picture, taken in bright sunlight, makes her look really light. She looks much darker indoors. 

We had just brought Rosie home, and she'd been shaven down, due to matting. My MIL didn't understand how important brushing is! Also, you can see how obese the poor thing is. When this picture was taken, poor Rosie weighed 28.2 pounds. She now weighs 26.2 pounds, two weeks later.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

It will be great to see the change in Rosie over time. How lucky she found you.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i found this site very interesting i contacted the woman who made it, she is a breeder and said that she had never produced or see a cockapoo with Deltas colouring
http://www.mulberryfarm.com/COAT_COLORS.HTML#COCKAPOOS_ANCHOR


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That is an interesting site. That explains why Dylan was described as chocolate and tan. That's exactly what he is, with the Phantom style markings.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

there is only one i dont agree with and its the apricot as the dog in the photo i would call red.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh lovely Delta's unique... but didnt you just know it x


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Embee, thank you! I can't wait to see the difference myself! I'm not a patient person, so it's hard waiting. At least she's heading in the right direction.

I guess Rosie is a sable with a black base, from what I gathered from the site that kendal posted (thank you, btw!) .

This isn't true in the poodle world: "Apricot or Red - these names refer to the same color. Poodles are referred to as Apricots, whereas Cocker Spaniels are referred to as Reds." On the poodle forum that I'm a member of, red is a color separate from apricot - red being much deeper in color. Where the line is fuzzy is the difference between creme (referred to as buff on the cockapoo site) and apricot.


----------

